# 91 NX2k



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just bought this bad boy a couple weeks ago.

91, white, autotragic, 150k, all stock except slipon muffler.

NO rust....ANYWHERE. body is clean. paint WAS maaco, till i spent the better part of two days bringing it back to life (pics dont do WHITE justice...its a night and day difference). interior is clean, just needs all the painted shit to be replaced (my b13 will be the parts car for this....if i can find all the pieces)

the engine is shot, and the car had been sitting for nearly 5 years when i picked it up for cheap. only mods ive done so far are: red side marker lenses all around (yes, im such a ricer) and put prothane inserts on order lol.









...day one. sitting next to the b13








...OMGttops?!?!! ya rly!








...engine shot:day one. this is the only part of the car where youll see a big difference








...my red marker mod ) the b13 now has amber all around








...as of tonight. the paint looks and feels wet as water, i put a towel on the hood and it slid right on the floor...compared to the sandpaper feel on day one








....*HOW-TO: engine swap:* disconnect everything and make the engine bay look like a mess. DONE!








...interior....needs a little work and cleaning. other wise in fairly good shape.


plans for the car are: restore it to its former beauty. a little (drop and STBs at most) suspension work. and maybe a little VE madness in the far far FAR future. b14 wheels are already on it


----------

